# Slicer Throwdown: Weston vs Chefs Choice



## redheelerdog (Jan 10, 2012)

I was looking at getting a cheap slicer, these two are priced about the same, was wondering members opinions of each.

I will mainly be using occasionally, maybe a dozen times a year for bacon and pastrami.

Thanks!
[h1]Chef's Choice 609 Premium Electric Food Slicer[/h1][h1]Weston 61-0901-W Heavy Duty Food 9-Inch Slicer[/h1]


----------



## fire in the hole (Jan 10, 2012)

For some reason comparing a 9# slicer with a 7" blade      to a 39# slicer with a 9" blade just doesn't sound like an apples to apple comparison. Although the smaller slicer states it will slice to 1" while the 9" will slice to 1/2".

Sorry I can't be any help in your decission on which is the better machine.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are the reveiws for the chefs choice and the weston..

http://www.amazon.com/Chefs-Choice-...cmu_pg_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

http://www.amazon.com/Weston-61-090...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

This should aid in making your decision from the people who own them

Joe


----------

